# Green terror and Severum



## max77 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon that will soon be home to a 2 inch male green terror. My mom wants more than 1 fish in my "huge" tank. keeping in mind adult size, could i fit a gold severum in with it. I also plan to have a few giant danios. I am currently running an ac110 but will upgrade filtration as the fish grow. Am i being unreasonable?

Max


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

personally, i dont think this is a great idea. i have a severum and gt in my 75 and its pushin it. im lucky my gt is small (female i think)

the difference in a 75 and a 55 isnt in length (48in) its in the width. 55 is much thinner than the 75 and big fish will not really have the room to maneuver.

if you have a 55, trade it in and get a 75. the room is a world of difference and it takes up the same ammount of space for the most part


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *max77*,

I agree with everything *HONDO* has said. I might* keep a single GT or a bonded pair of Severums 75g, but wouldn't mix the two as *HONDO* has in a this size tank. It may be hard for your mum to look at such as small fish in a large tank, but this is where you have to educate your mum on cichlids.

Ask mum to step into the Bathroom and close the door. Then ask her if she'd like to live in a room this size her whole life, becuase in effect that's a pretty close comparison of what a 55g tank will feel like to an adult GT.

*only as a short term thing, untill I could upgrade tanks.


----------



## max77 (Jan 2, 2009)

I always thought a gt could live in a 55? I am fine without the severum
and there is no chance for a 75. I was thinking of my gt and some giant danios? Will that be okay?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

id stick with just the GT. a school of giant danio would be fine IMO. they're fast enough to get away from the GT


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think your ok for now . The Danios are a good choice for the dithers , cheap and fast , and add a fair amount of activity to the tank. Unless your planning an upgrade I'd avoid any more cichlids, just not enough room .


----------



## max77 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of your advice. I will stick with my gt and some danios.

Max


----------

